
U.S. considering closing its embassy in Cuba after mysterious sonic attack - farseer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-considering-closing-its-embassy-in-cuba/2017/09/17/e032b3e1-f167-4010-8147-39dbe33edf35_story.html?utm_term=.9c208e8db8dc
======
eiji
Gee, is there really anybody who believes all this nonsense?

Typical imperialist games. An economy opens up, and all kind of US interests
flow in, trying to create markets and chip away at what might prevent said
interests to realize profits.

Now some folks went too far and dialed some nobs to far to the right and
friendly fire got people hurt. But those folks can't be held accountable for
all kinds of reasons shady and otherwise.

Everybody knows it. Nobody in Cuba gives a damn, I hope.

------
quuquuquu
Hmm, an interesting pullback. Usually the US is pretty persistent in remaining
in even the most dangerous places. I actually turned down a state department
job because of the dangerous placements.

Additionally, it isn't clear who is doing this attack, it could be:

1) The cuban government

2) A foreign government

3) a non governmental actor, cuban or non cuban, paid or unpaid.

